# Need some help with electrical problems



## Jmckinney1991 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok so the other day I noticed that I couldn't turn off my lights. They go off automatically but I can't turn them off with the switch. The light display constantly stays on even if I toggle them off. I also noticed later that night that my dash lights weren't working anymore. The digital speedometer still works and can be seen at night but not the back dash where the dials are. Then to top it off last night I was driving and got pulled over because apparently my tail lights weren't working. All this has happened within the last week. I didn't notice the tail lights till last night. They all seem to be related to the same problem or at least I hope. I was wondering if anyone has experienced any of these problems or have any solutions to fix this problem. I have an 05 6.0 gto. Any help or suggestions are appreciated. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums. :cheers
On most cars the tail lights are tied to the dash lights to let you know you don't have tail lights. Check the fuses.


----------



## Jmckinney1991 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok thank you! I will take a look at that and let you know if that ends up being the problem.


----------



## Jmckinney1991 (Oct 1, 2013)

That was the problem. Everything is fixed. Thank you!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Keep an eye on that for a while to make sure it's just old age for the fuse rather than some other problem that cause it to blow.


----------

